# Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/16/2006 1:00CT - ALT/CSNC/NBALP



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nuggets.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/den_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#3333ff">Denver Nuggets(19 - 19) (7 - 11 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(15 - 21) (7 - 11 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 16, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Denver Nuggets @ Chicago Bulls 1:00PM CST ALT CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_watson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_earl_watson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_watson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Earl Watson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - UCLA</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andre_miller" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andre_miller.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andre_miller"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andre Miller<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Utah</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carmelo_anthony" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_carmelo_anthony.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/carmelo_anthony"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Carmelo Anthony<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Syracuse</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenyon_martin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kenyon_martin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenyon_martin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kenyon Martin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Cincinnati</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_elson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_francisco_elson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_elson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Francisco Elson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - California</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_boykins" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_earl_boykins.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/earl_boykins"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Earl Boykins<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 5' 5'' - Eastern Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eduardo_najera" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eduardo_najera.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eduardo_najera"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eduardo Najera<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 8'' - Oklahoma</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/linas_kleiza" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_linas_kleiza.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/linas_kleiza"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Linas Kleiza<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 8'' - Missouri</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dermarr_johnson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_dermarr_johnson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dermarr_johnson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">DerMarr Johnson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Cincinnati</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*

matinee game usually spells doom. 

will marlen garcia be able to dust off "nuggets of excellence" one more time? and i don't mean about the actual nuggets.

nuggets is a weird word when you really think about it.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*

ok. speaking of "nuggets", here's one:

*The Bulls continue to try to come up with an effective rotation. They are expected to sign a player to a 10-day contract, but officials are mum on whom*

from the game storyline sidebar in the tribune tonight.

who could it be???


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*

Just wanted to tell you again that your game thread starting posts RULE! But also, while the Bulls are mediocre as presently constituted, they still don't get blown out very often. I see this as a definite loss and it could easily be a blowout. K-Mart is too physical and athletic for anyone in our frontcourt, and Najera and Boykins have killed us for years. They, much like Damon Jones, are two guys that I think just save a lot of their juice for the Bulls. I call 50% chance that it turns into a 110-87 type game, 40% chance that we lose a really close one, and 10% chance that we win by a slim margin.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*

Look for the Bulls to rebound and win:

Chicago 95
Denver 90

Anthony vs Deng, a good one.

Ben Gordon 28 points, 4 assists
Nocioni 17 points, 9 rebounds, 3 blocks


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*



mizenkay said:


> ok. speaking of "nuggets", here's one:
> 
> *The Bulls continue to try to come up with an effective rotation. They are expected to sign a player to a 10-day contract, but officials are mum on whom*
> 
> ...


Most likely God Shammgod or Tyson Wheeler.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*

I wonder who the player is and why they're being tight lipped. I hope it's a big man. I doubt that it's Shamgod or Wheeler because we don't need any more small guards.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*

date is off, FYI


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*



TripleDouble said:


> date is off, FYI


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Nuggets @ Bulls 1/15/2006 1:00CT - ALT / CSNC*

i fixed the date on the thread. it was off before. 

got the chicago tomandred feed for the game. at the beginning of the season i got nothing but opposing team feed. and now all i get is chicago. not complaining. just observing.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney with 2 missed layups to start off this one :sigh:

Sloppy start for us.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wake up bulls! we're gonna get killed at this rate!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2 ugly looking misses for Ben :uhoh:

Kirk's feeling it on the other hand! 3-3 for 8 pts.

10-9 Bulls


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Whoo, the comeback. Good to see Kirk is on, because Ben looks way off.

Uh oh, 2 on Kirk!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The #1 3pt shooter in the league makes his first 3pt attempt! NOCE 

16-15 Bulls


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

uh oh. pargo time already.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

you know songaila really has been kinda unsung lately. really, really solid.

it's the southwest high flying dunk replay!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

This bench's done a nice job....that too with TC on the court!

31-23 Bulls after 1


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> you know songaila really has been kinda unsung lately.


Pun intended?

Yeah. He's been pretty nice. And he still doesn't get many minutes. I'm glad he put it together. We'd be serious weak at bigs without him.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Pun intended?
> 
> Yeah. He's been pretty nice. And he still doesn't get many minutes. I'm glad he put it together. We'd be serious weak at bigs without him.



no flies on you DMD!

and he is money on that shot from the top of the key.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Nuggets look half-asleep to me.

42-24 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y do we have 3 guards on the floor when Deng's only got 1 foul? Denver makes a run as soon as Duhon switches on Carmelo while Noce and Deng sit.

49-36 Bulls


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why can't this team sustain a big lead? Is it Skiles' coaching or do these players just let down once there is a big lead?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC on O :laugh:

Up 10 at the half. 

Everybody aside from TC and Ben looked good.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls looking pretty good so far. Tyson is still troubling, however.


----------



## taurus515th (Oct 13, 2005)

have yall noticed that when a non bulls fan calls three seconds or traveling ect the refs call it right away but when a bulls fan says it they act like they didnt hear it

for instance when a non bulls fan said traveling on tyson the refs called it right away and it wasnt even a travel ive started to notice this in a lot of games not just this one. why is that?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Othella contributing something on the offensive end for the first time in 3 games.

60-54 Bulls


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk with the layup AND1 on the break. He's been awesome tonight.

68-56 Bulls


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk with perfect defense of the 3 on 1 fast break, gets the steal. Othella is absolutely huge this quarter. Sweetney needs glasses.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

'fella this quarter.

we cannot let the nuggets back in. biggest weakness we have.


*blood on the horns!*


and may i say, tomandred are in _fine_ form today. 

good lord. what's with the stripper ref!?? lol.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're getting beat pretty badly off the dribble. 

Got outscored by 11 as the 3rd qtr blues continue at home :sigh:

77-76 Nuggets


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Here comes another letdown.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Tyson is actually altering some shots in the lane.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben with some spark to start off this 4th qtr. 6-0 Run. Back up 5

Timeout Nuggets


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Ben with some spark to start off this 4th qtr. 6-0 Run. Back up 5
> 
> Timeout Nuggets


I'm constantly baffled how Hinrich, Gordon, and Duhon can NEVER seem to finish a fastbreak layup themselves the way other small guards can. They have no concept of being able to rise up and protect the ball with their bodies while drawing contact and still getting a good layup off.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Tyson is actually altering some shots in the lane.


His stats look meager, but he IS having an impact on this game. He's at least providing some defense around the basket without fouling.

And just as I say this, Tyson gets a stupid reach in foul.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

D has really picked up this qtr, and TC's been a fairly big part of it. This qtr could be his 1st positive contribution of the New Year.

84-77 Bulls


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I really like what I'm seeing from Tyson. It may just be that the bar is set so low right now with me. He is hustling out there and making plays. It's something.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, can we PLEASE stop using Songaila as a go-to-guy?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's worst game since being made starter. He's missing everything. 

Kirk with a long deuce. BIG jumper.

Back up 4 with 4 mins. left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Miller gets away with obvious travel 

Only up 2, FT coming for Denver


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG with the jumper and FOUL! Finally makes a shot.

Up 5 with 2 mins. left


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok. ben redeems himself with that one!

come on bulls!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Can someone keep me informed of the score and time left for the final minutes here? Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

91-89 Chicago, 1:25 left. K-Mart just hit one of two FTs.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Timeout Bulls.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

88-91 bulls
1:25 to go
martin w/ two ft's now it's...
89-91 he splits them


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Can someone keep me informed of the score and time left for the final minutes here? Would be greatly appreciated.


91-89 Bulls right now. Bulls with ball 1:11 left. Timeout.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Up 2 with 71 seconds left. Our ball.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh boy.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This team is pathetic. And it seems Gordon has lost his clutch magic.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Thanks!


Watson hits a 3, we're down 1, 30 some seconds left we miss, Denver ball, timeout.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ben with the missed jumper, then the missed assignment on D. Watson drills a 3. Back to the other end, Hinrich with the feed to Nocioni, who blows the layup.

91-92 Nuggets with 36.3 seconds left.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG got a good shot after penetrating, but our guards just can't finish.

Watson makes 3 :sigh:

Noce missed a WIDE OPEN layup off a great feed from Kirk 

Down 1 with 38 secs left. Denver ball :sigh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nooo. watson for three. nugs up one


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Terrible sequence of events.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

uh oh.. 94-91.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

K-Mart with the absolute prayer.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

K-Mart makes fluky layup....oh god 

Down 3 with 15 seconds left.

This team just doesn't know how to close out games at home.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Martin makes a prayer shot.... he jus threw it up and went in. Down 3..... bad news bulls.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich, Nocioni, Gordon, Songaila, Deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

noc for three in and out.

Kirk out of bounds. Nugz ball


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Noce gets a GREAT look, but misses the 3. Ball goes out of bounds....DENVER ball. They take a timeout.

6.6 seconds left


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Game over..... this horrible season continues.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc misses the fantastic look.

Ballgame.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Noce, the best 3 point shooter in the league, has a wide open look. That's all you can ask for. Darn.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

we sunk to their level in the third. let them back in. then they woke up. 

we got killed from the line, once again. 

94-91 need the three to tie. 

oh man. nocioni. :sad:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

:sigh:

bleeech


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

sth has to be done with all thiese ****ing refs torchering us every night,in our home,ever4y night **** **** **** ****,do sth pax :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

carmelo fouled. Melo = 16-17 FT's. Bulls team 10-12.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Damn, collapsed at the end. What's up with this team at home? Anyways, thanks for the updates fellas. Too bad we get ANOTHER loss. Horrible.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Would have been nice if Sweetney had shown up this game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is friggin comical.

Game after game after game, we just can not hold a lead. And every time we make it close, we get nailed by a clutch play from the other team. 

Absolutely ludicrous.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Carmelo makes both FTs. 38 pts in the game for him.

We suck and BADLY need to make a trade soon.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Woulda been nice for the Bulls to pull this one out. After the Bears debacle, I could have used a boost.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Teams I root for in the winter:

Bears
Bulls
Blackhawks
Michigan basketball
DePaul basketball

This weekend:
Bears lose yesterday
Bulls lose twice
Blackhawks lose twice
Michigan loses
DePaul loses

And I havent even mentioned my summer team on the North side. Why do I even bother following sports? lol


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon three is good.

Carmelo fouled


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG makes long 3. Melo gets away with blatant push off while Denver tries to inbound . Melo to the line..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

melo misses.

Duhon throws up a prayer. MISS. Bulls lose


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Duhon gets absolutely leveled by a stupid offensive foul by Carmelo. Of course, it's not called and Noce has to foul out to stop play.

You know, I know the Bulls gave this one away themselves, but a little bit of even-handedness by the refs would have been nice.

And then a missed free throw, but no timeout to be called. This feels awful.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

As Red pointed out, they missed a terribly blatant offensive foul on Carmelo. He flat-out pushed Duhon to the ground so he could receive the inbound pass. That was a big no call.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

How many times have the Bulls pulled the "build a big lead, then go on to lose" routine this season?


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Wow, Melo took 9 more FT's than the entire team, and the Nuggets team took 29 more. Talk about ridiculous.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

So yeah, this makes 3 heart-breaking, gut-wrenching days of Chicago sports this weekend.

Saturday - meltdown versus Indiana.
Sunday - Bears meltdown
Monday - meltdown versus Denver

It sucks to be a Chicago sports fan right now...the only thing keeping my spirits up is watching the White Sox World Series highlight DVD.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I hate to put anything on the refs, because if the Bulls hadn't fallen apart, we wouldn't have to worry about a foul with 2 seconds left, but...

that just blows.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Please tell me the Bulls were out of timeouts at the end of this one...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The reason we lost is the free throw difference. We had 28 assists to their 17, 45 rebounds to their 37, shot 45% to their 40%. 

But 10-12 from the line for us, 31-41 for them.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> The reason we lost is the free throw difference. We had 28 assists to their 17, 45 rebounds to their 37, shot 45% to their 40%.
> 
> But 10-12 from the line for us, 31-41 for them.


same old same old


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

yodurk said:


> So yeah, this makes 3 heart-breaking, gut-wrenching days of Chicago sports this weekend.
> 
> Saturday - meltdown versus Indiana.
> Sunday - Bears meltdown
> ...


It makes me more upset at Chicago sports as a Cubs fan seeing Sox fans make comments like that.

At least you guys have that...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Even without Carmelo, they would have been 12-20 vs our 10-12. That's disgusting. I'm not blaming the refs entirely. It's still our fault for not getting to the line. We were hot, shooting .503 in the first half and we ended up shooting .451 While they shot only .403. 

I sometimes wish we'd just get blown out but then losses like this just emphasize how important it is to have a go to guy. A player who can get to the line.

Our team thrives on perfect execution of plays and then making jumpers. What happens when a play breaks down? Can we have an iverson type player who can take over? We are a player or two away, I believe from being a good team. Right now we just suck.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Can they start playing 'Same Old Song and Dance' at the UC?

[movie voice]Coming soon to a theater near you, the modern remake of Groundhog Day, starring your Chicago Bulls![/movie voice]


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

How about our guys start figuring out how to draw a foul?

Jeez.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles postgame


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

good game.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060116/ap_on_sp_bk_ga_su/bkn_nuggets_bulls

CHICAGO - Carmelo Anthony scored 39 points and Kenyon Martin added 22 points and 14 rebounds to lead the Denver Nuggets to a 97-94 win over the Chicago Bulls on Monday. 

Trailing 91-86 with 2:12 left in the game, the Nuggets outscored Chicago 11-3 in the final minutes to come back and beat the Bulls. Anthony hit two free throws and Martin added one, then Earl Watson hit a 3 from the top of the key to give them a 92-91 lead with 48.7 seconds left.

Chicago missed two opportunities to take the lead or tie the game. Andres Nocioni's shot missed badly in the lane with 36.3 left. The Nuggets then came down the floor and Martin scored between Tyson Chandler and Darius Songaila to put Denver up three.

Nocioni missed an open 3-pointer with 11 seconds left. Anthony hit one free throws to make it 95-91. Gordon cut the lead to 95-94 on a 3 with three seconds left, but Anthony hit two free throws and Chris Duhon missed a shot just within the timeline at the buzzer.

Kirk Hinrich scored 20 points and Darius Songaila added 14 points for Chicago, which has lost 11 of its last 14 games.

Watson had 16 points for Denver and Andre Miller had 12 points and nine assists.

Trailing 77-76 at the end of the third quarter, the Bulls were able to take advantage with Anthony and Martin on the bench to start the fourth quarter, the Bulls scored the first eight points and Songaila put the Bulls up 84-77 on a basket with 8:27 left.

The Nuggets cut into the lead on a rebound-dunk from Martin to get within 86-84. Ben Gordon gave Chicago a 91-86 lead with 2:12 left on a three-point play.

Denver had to work all the way back from an 18-point deficit in the second quarter. They got it within 53-43 at the half, then closed out the third quarter by outscoring Chicago 19-6. Anthony sparked the Nuggets with nine points during the span. He hit a pair of free throws then had a three-point play with 4.1 seconds left in the quarter to give Denver a 77-76 lead. Anthony scored 15 points in the quarter for Denver.

Chicago led 53-43 at the half. Anthony scored 17 points in the half for Denver on 5-of-14 shooting. Hinrich had 13 points for the Bulls, he shot 5-of-6 from the field.

Anthony was 1-for-9 from the field in the first quarter, but was 7-for-8 from the free throw line, scoring nine points. As a team, Denver shot 25 percent in the quarter and trailed 31-22.

Notes The Nuggets' Greg Buckner was back playing after missing two games with a right wrist sprain. ... Chicago held the Denver bench without a field goal.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hinrich had some of the best loose ball dives I've ever seen today. A couple of them were jaw-dropping. Way to scrap.

Rough game though. Too much Melo and Kenyon. One team was the aggressor on offense... the other was content to hoist jumpers, as per usual. Even most of our paint shots are floaters or little hooks.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

There's an advantage to not having the day off so you can't listen to the game (not supposed to listen to web broadcasts during work - they don't want us using the band width). You avoid all mood swings. Of course, mood swings would have been a heck of a lot more interesting than today's work.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060116/ap_on_sp_bk_ga_su/bkn_nuggets_bulls


Found a slightly different version of this here:

http://www.duluthsuperior.com/mld/duluthsuperior/sports/13639640.htm



> Bulls head coach Scott Skiles and general manager John Paxson were disappointed with the officiating after the game. *Paxson tried to confront the officials after the game * and Skiles questioned why Hinrich wasn't drawing more fouls.


Huh.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Rough game though. Too much Melo and Kenyon. One team was the aggressor on offense... the other was content to hoist jumpers, as per usual. Even most of our paint shots are floaters or little hooks.


As has been the case most of this season, our offense was good. 45% from the field, and 10 of 22 on 3-pointers should get the job done a good deal of the time. I see no problem with the Bulls being a "jump shooting team" as long as they sink their jump shots. But yeah, a few more drives to the basket would've been nice. Gordon in particular needs to do better at this. A guy with his explosion and strength should be driving consistently, ala Baron/Arenas.

Once again, the Bulls fail to get defensive stops at critical points in the game. We desperately need to revamp our interior defense this off-season.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I can't believe that they nearly doubled our Free Throws again. We need Paul Pierce so badly it's ridiculous. How many times have we outplayed the other team but lose the Free Throw difference at such an astronomical amount that it costs us the game. Doesn't matter if we shoot jumpers and they drive to the lane. Any time a team shoots 22 more free throws than the other team, something is amiss. Too bad this is becoming a trend.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Carmelo makes both FTs. 38 pts in the game for him.
> 
> We suck and BADLY need to make a trade soon.



A quick fix trade won't give us long-term success or even short-term. When you beg Paxson to make a deal, don't you feel a little bit of deja vu?


Relax and step back. 

If you think the Bulls are winning the championship this season, brace yourself.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this may have been posted here already but the bulls had a *full practice* monday before the matinee game. no wonder their legs looked like they would fall off in the 4th.

was this really a good idea?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ahhh, gotta love Skiles...............

We are a great one quarter team. We are a horrible Closing team. We do nothing to force the refs to call fouls, so they won't.

The next tag line for the forum should be:


DEJA VU

Or 

Deja Lose


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

postgame video comments are up at comcast.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> this may have been posted here already but the bulls had a *full practice* monday before the matinee game. no wonder their legs looked like they would fall off in the 4th.
> 
> was this really a good idea?


You're. Not. Trying. Hard. Enough.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

mizenkay said:


> this may have been posted here already but the bulls had a *full practice* monday before the matinee game. no wonder their legs looked like they would fall off in the 4th.
> 
> was this really a good idea?


What? I want details.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

this is where i got it from:

_With a city that is still reeling from the Bears woeful exit from the NFL playoffs, the Bulls had the perfect opportunity to lift the spirits of Chicago sports fans with victory. However, the Denver Nuggets forced the Bulls to revisit their third quarter home woes, outscoring them 34-23 on their way to a 97-94 victory at the United Center. With the UC and many other Chicago venues having to comply with Chicago's new smoking ban Monday, Carmelo Anthony could have been ejected for lighting up the Bulls for 39 points, including 19-for-21 shooting from the free throw line. *The Bulls, who practiced before Monday's afternoon tilt, committed 31 fouls and appeared to have tired legs late. *
_

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/team-bulls.asp


i should clarify that "full" was my description. but still. how is this a good idea?

oh that's right. not. trying. hard. enough.

:smilewink


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the "tired legs" bit is a load of crap.

Really.

Our guys are like (one of) the youngest team(s) in the league. They should be able to out run, out hustle, out whatever, teams with older players.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Most of the Nuggets looked hung over to start the game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Most of the Nuggets looked hung over to start the game.


Well, they did just play in Beer Town. Lot of good taverns around the Bradley Center.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Most of the Nuggets looked hung over to start the game.


I didn't see the game, but a friend of mine told me that there is no way the Sixers weren't badly collectively hung over yesterday.

It's enough of an "imposition" to make most NBA players wake up before early afternoon to play a basketball game. To throw a vigorous morning practice on top of that, well. . .


----------

